# Suche Musik - Richtung Chillout, etc pp



## Blutrache2oo9 (17. Mai 2015)

Ihr kennt das ja bestimmt, man hätte so gerne mal paar Lieder, aber man findet einfach nichts. Mir geht es im Moment so ähnlich. Schon an die 600 Songs angehört, aber oft einfach gar nichts dabei.

Vllt hat ja der ein oder andere ein paar schöne Lieder, bzw weiß Alben in denen man was in der Richtung findet. Wie im Titel schon steht suche ich etwas in die Richtung von Chillout, Chillstep, progressiv house und wie die ganzen Genres auch heißen. Halt einfach etwas ruhigeres im Electro-Bereich, mit ein bisschen flotteren Melodie, bisschen Power, Bass dahinter. Hab mir schon zig Chillout-Lieder angehört, aber das meiste ist mir einfach bisschen zu ruhig. 

Als Orientierung, das sind so die Lieder die ich im Moment sau gerne höre und von denen ich echt mehr hätte

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v5qpY7nMPk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP3vVBn6EXk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOAKu11mim8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04FI6ADdDOo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXttWK3DU1c

Ja gut, das genügt wohl als Orientierung. Ich hoffe jemand hat paar schöne auf Lager 

Dankö


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (17. Mai 2015)

Wenn du sowas in der Art suchst, probiers mal mit dem Channel "ChillNation"


----------



## JoM79 (17. Mai 2015)

Wie wäre mit den beiden?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gxNW2Ulpwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ybFb_wKlvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (18. Mai 2015)

Ja, sowas in der Art suche ich. Die zwei Lieder kenne ich schon, aber gut sie mal wieder gefunden zu haben. Die Radiostation höre ich mir die Tage mal an. Danke


----------



## thunderofhate (18. Mai 2015)

Schau dir mal Higherstatemusic an. 
Unter den Podcasts solltest du etwas finden, was dir gefällt.
http://higherstatemusic.com/
Kann man auch kostenlos runterladen.


----------

